
A Risk Analysis of Huawei 5G - bookofjoe
https://www.lawfareblog.com/risk-analysis-huawei-5g
======
deepVoid
* It is complex, written in an “unsafe” manner, using “unsafe” languages. This is written by someone who knows nothing about 5G or communication software. Pretty much, the whole world is run on software written in unsafe languages such as C. Picking on Huawei on this is not only unfair but also ignorant.

